# aerator



## debirey

how do you say aerator?

I am translating a homeowner's guide for plumbing.  
_It will occsionally be necessary to remove and clean the aerators on faucets to allow proper flow of water._


----------



## Whisky con ron

... será "aereadores"?

Saludos y bienvenid@ al foro.


----------



## debirey

It is not the faucet itself, but connected to the head almost like a small handheld shower head.

thank you for your input.


----------



## araceli

Es *aireador* en castellano.


----------



## debirey

Do you think it could be the same as saying a type of regulator?


----------



## araceli

No lo sé, por lo que pude ver en las fotos que aparecen en Google, es como dijiste: similar a la flor de una ducha.
Busca en Google (imágenes) así te das una idea.


----------



## debirey

Gracias araceli,
Yo se que muchas cosas que controlan a otras cosas se usa regulador de ....


----------



## Bill Rich

Un "aerator" en este contexto es el pedacito de tela metálico en la boca de un grifo de baño o cocina que causa la agua de spumar.  La intención es eliminar salpicadura de la agua.


----------



## araceli

Aquí está la foto:
http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...reador%2Bgrifo&svnum=10&hl=es&lr=lang_es&sa=G


----------



## lauranazario

Del Diccionario Técnico Limusa:

aereator = *aereador, aerificador*.

Saludos,
LN


----------

